# DD has playdoh in ear, Please help!



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

So we went to a well check today after 2 years almost... Everything was fine (they actually didn't even have a issue with no Vaxing!









But when they looked in her right ear, they saw something odd..

come to find out, it's playdoh.. Blue Playdoh. they tried to get it out with this little pick thing, but it was coming out in Tiny tiny little bits so they decided to send us over to a specialist. I remember about a week or 2 ago her talking about something being in her ear, but I thought she was pretending, I didn't see anything, so I just blew on her ear and said, All gone, and she said All gone! and i haven't heard anything since.. Apparently, She put some playdoh in her ear.. Anyway The Specialist tried to get it out, but by then miranda wasn't having anymore of them digging around in her ear and she was freaking out (which is weird because the normal doctor did the same thing and she was just fine, i think she doesn't like male doctors. lol)

Anyway.. he decided that she needed to be PUT UNDER for it because she wouldn't hold still for him and he didn't wanna damage anything, and told us to come back on monday, and they would put her under and get it out..

I'm freaked out about them putting her under for something like this. I'm freaked out about them wanting to put her under for anything, but it seems a little bit much to put her under to get playdoh out. But figured it wouldn't be too bad if I could be in the room for it.

Well they called to make the appt, and I can't be in the room. I can be there before and after, but not during.. So basically, they are going to take my 2 year old daughter into a room away from her parents with a bunch of people she doesn't know, and then stick things in her face to put her out. she's GOING TO FREAK.. And I got off the phone with the appt girl, and called my mother crying my eyes out.. Still crying. I can't let them do this. If i was allowed in the room to be with her, it wouldn't be SUCH a big deal, then i'd only have to worry about them putting her to sleep for something like this.

So the first thing I thought of was to post here.

The question is.. I'm sure the playdoh will dislodge itself. It's playdoh afterall. It's non toxic.. it's been in her ear for around 2 weeks already, what kind of damage could this do if I decide not to have her put to sleep to get it out? What could I do to try and get it out, in a more natural way? The Appt person made it sound like it some horrible thing and needed to come out right this second or she'd die.. She also made sure i knew all the normal Surgery things.. no food for a certian number of hours.. blah blah blah.. You are getting playdoh out of my kids ear, not cutting her open.. jeez!

I've thought about doing the earwax remover kits.. What does everyone here think?

Should I just buck up and let them do it, or Do I have a reason to be so freaked out by this. My gut is telling me I do. It just doesn't seem like it needs to be this big of a Production..

What do you think? If you say no to the "surgery" then what should I do if anything to get it out myself?

Thanks!

jennifer


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Hmm...not sure what to do for Play Doh in the ear. I know that if it is left out it eventually dries up but maybe in the ear it is too moist?

I realize it is Friday night so you probably won't be able to talk to them before Monday but I was wondering if they considered a sedative instead of a GA?

I'm not sure what I would do if it was my child. Hopefully someone will post with some BTDT advice.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

i would try again without putting her under first. she had already had people digging around in her ear for a while before they even tried.

do not try to get it out yourself. a lot of people do this and end up making it a lot worse. ear, nose, and throat doctors don't even like peds to do it for the same reason. the dangers involved are tissue damage to the ear canal and infection. if it's been in her ear for 2 weeks already, it's unlikely that it will fall out on it's own.

it is understandable that they want to put her out. if it's in there good, her wiggling could end up hurting her and the situation could get much worse.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

I saw an episode on 'ER' where a bead got stuck in the ear. The doc got it out with super glue. When she is a sleep, and if you can see the play dough, I may be desperate enough to try glue on a tooth pick or something. However, this is not a good advice, I realize.

Before you try this dangerous procedure, or take the bebe to a clinic/hospital I would try the ear candling. I've heard 'a bug' was extracted with ear candling. May be a tiny play dough may come out: I think it may be worth a try.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I would worry that if you put somthing moist in the ear that the playdough would get all gummed up. I don't have anything to suggest though... what a thing to get in your ear!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

And of course never ever stick anything in there yourself!
eek!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Have you tried putting a little oil in her ear, letting it soak a while and then rinsing it out with the water floss on gentle increasing the pressure as she tells you it's fine...?? That's what they did to my mothers ears to get some hard wax out.

Or you could use the shower head close up to the ear. We use it on my grandson like that every time he takes a shower.


----------



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

For the record, I'd never stick anything IN her ear.. just wanted other ideas.







I still have no idea what i'm going to do.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with the sedative b/f GA. I'm not sure about any other suggestions, though.









Good luck - please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah, I'd ask if they'd do IV sedation or even just some versed and laughing gas


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Ive had real success with ear wax in my boys ears with the suggestion that Gitti gave.... BUT... what I have in my mind is what would happen to playdough if it got really wet and or oily. But maybe commercial playdough does somthing completely different than home made! What I am imagining though is a gummy mess that would settle in furthar. I could see it working if it had hardened into a little hard nugget, but since the ear is warm and moist anyways I cant see it drying out too fast... did the doc say it looked dry?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Have you tried putting a little oil in her ear, letting it soak a while and then rinsing it out with the water floss on gentle increasing the pressure as she tells you it's fine...?? That's what they did to my mothers ears to get some hard wax out.

Or you could use the shower head close up to the ear. We use it on my grandson like that every time he takes a shower.

they can do this at the clinic. My oldest dd had a bunch of built up wax and they flushed her ear out.

Leaving it can affect her hearing(depending how much there is).

They do not have to give her GA, they could sedate her instead. I think it is ridiculous that they won't let you in with her. When my oldest was 8months old she got a piece of metal in her eye(never did figure out how). they sedated her, though it didn't work and they ended up swaddling her and having me & a nurse hold her down so the dr could get it out of her eye. My middle dd sees a cardiologist and the first time she was 13months old. She wanted nothing to do with their tests so they sedated her. It took longer than the 20min(around 30) but once she was out they were able to do the test. She started waking up about 20min later but they were pretty much done anyhow.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My DD got foam in her ear once. It was the stuff that was packed with our new computer desk....the little balls that look stuck together. The ENT was about to get it out. It took a while because it kept breaking up, and I had to hold her head still, but he got it all. I'd try again and if they can't get it I would have them use a small amount of laughing gas just to make her sleepy enough to get it out.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't flush it out with water! At least, I wouldn't. Yes, Playdough gets gummy when it gets wet, and you may have a real mess on your hands.









I'd find an ENT who would let you be in the room with her....shop around, in other words, if possible.


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

I probably would not mess with it myself but I would insist on being in the room. There's no reason you can't be there. It's not like there should be any sterile issues, even.


----------



## aircantu1 (May 27, 2002)

We just went through the exact same thing on Thursday. My son crammed a rubber sticker into his ear. It was very deep, and since it's adhesive it was not coming out. His pediatrician could not get it out and told us to call the ENT. She also said he'd have to be put to sleep to get it out. Fortunately my son was already scheduled for tubes for Thursday so the ENT said we could wait until then as long as there were no signs of infection.

We also were not allowed to go back with my son but he was fine. The hospital had a large selection of bikes and trikes the kids could ride into the room where they'll be put to sleep. They were all so distracted with the bikes that by the time they realized mom and dad weren't there, they were asleep. They said they are asleep within 1 minute of being taken back. And they put them to sleep with a mask first -- so no pain or poking or needles while they're awake.

My son actually refused to ride a bike so they let him walk back and carry his own chart.


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

don't know if this would help but my youngest son has VERY waxy ears (as in huge blobs of wax!) and i was told to take hydrogen peroxide and water - equal portions and flush his ear regularly with it - warm water. i fill the bulb syringe thingy and flush it into his ear. doesn't hurt (i've done it to myself to make sure it's not painful)

it may take a good amount of applications, though - i seem to spend close to 45 minutes every time to get the wax loosened out of one ear.

bettyann


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't put anything in the ear at all. No oil, water, definitely no to the tooth pick. I am not paranoid about doing things yourself in fact I do wax removal all the time on my 7yr old. with the little stick and oil and water flushes. However I think playdough is different - wax melts easier and can shift in shape. playdough is a lot like dough when you add water or oil. My ds had a crayon tip in his ear last year that they removed with a water pick. He can sit very still though.

I would see if they could use something else beside the sedative but ultimately if they are concerned she will still move and cause damage I would go along with the sedation. I personally cant handle anything in my ear or eyes. I start coughing and get weird. I can't even look at someone putting eye drops in without my eyes watering excessively.
Good luck and update us.


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow is a sedative overkill. And definitely don't let them take her without you. That's ridiculous. It's not surgery, there's no septic risk. However, playdough in the ears is NOT a big deal. The hydrogen peroxide is the best way. Water would just make it gummy, the hydrogen peroxide will dissovle it into bits. Don't shove anything in there afterwards, just let it sit, then turn her head the other way and watch it pour out. Do this a couple times, and you'll eventually see nothing more coming out. This will dry out her ear a bit, though, so I would go with what a previous poster said about the ear candles to replace some of the oils that it will take out, otherwise she'll complain about it being itchy and it might cause an ear infection.

PS - I'm not making this up from nothing, hydrogen peroxide is what I use to get playdough and flour dough off of clothes and tables, and it's how the doctor took ear buildup out of my ear(which was just wax.) If you feel like testing it, pour peroxide on some dried playdough.

Good luck, and hope you don't let the doctor make this more dramatic and absurd an experience than it needs to be!


----------



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MidgeMommy* 
Wow is a sedative overkill. And definitely don't let them take her without you. That's ridiculous. It's not surgery, there's no septic risk. However, playdough in the ears is NOT a big deal. The hydrogen peroxide is the best way. Water would just make it gummy, the hydrogen peroxide will dissovle it into bits. Don't shove anything in there afterwards, just let it sit, then turn her head the other way and watch it pour out. Do this a couple times, and you'll eventually see nothing more coming out. This will dry out her ear a bit, though, so I would go with what a previous poster said about the ear candles to replace some of the oils that it will take out, otherwise she'll complain about it being itchy and it might cause an ear infection.

PS - I'm not making this up from nothing, hydrogen peroxide is what I use to get playdough and flour dough off of clothes and tables, and it's how the doctor took ear buildup out of my ear(which was just wax.) If you feel like testing it, pour peroxide on some dried playdough.

Good luck, and hope you don't let the doctor make this more dramatic and absurd an experience than it needs to be!


Thanks! I might have to try that one. I'm thinking water would make it yucky too, so I'm trying to think of something that won't. This is a possiblity!
If I do have to go in on monday for this, then I'm going to have them do something else to get it out before they take her back, not to mention if they Can't or Refuse, then I'm going to have them Sedate her Infront of me. If they REALLY don't want me there for whatever, fine, But I want to be there until she goes to sleep, and I want to be there before she wakes up.

she did fine for her normal doctor when she was trying to get it out, but I think she'd just had enough by the time the other doctor was doing it, not to mention i don't think he deals with kids too well, and guess who's going to be doing the "surgery"? that's right, him. I find it CRAZY that they won't let me in there. They let people in the room while thier children are getting stitches, but No way, can't let you in there if she's going to be put to sleep, it's just stupid in my opinion. I think if they really want to get it out, then they will have to Compromise a little with me. Just let me be there until she's sleeping, that's all that I care about.

We'll see how it goes.. Fingers crossed something happens and I don't have to go by monday.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn* 
yeah, I'd ask if they'd do IV sedation or even just some versed and laughing gas


My son has had both IV sedation and GA for various procedures. With the IV they dug around for an hour of him in pain and screaming. In contrast with GA they're away from you for a few minutes while they fall asleep with a mask over her face.

If the OP's goal is to reduce trauma to her child inserting an IV is not the way to do it.

I'd call around to find an ENT that performs at a hospital that allows you to be there when they put her under. But baring that I'd choose GA over IV sedation without hesitation.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
My son has had both IV sedation and GA for various procedures. With the IV they dug around for an hour of him in pain and screaming. In contrast with GA they're away from you for a few minutes while they fall asleep with a mask over her face.

If the OP's goal is to reduce trauma to her child inserting an IV is not the way to do it.

I'd call around to find an ENT that performs at a hospital that allows you to be there when they put her under. But baring that I'd choose GA over IV sedation without hesitation.

I agree with this. If you have only these two options I see GA to be much less stressful and much quicker. My ds was put under GA for an MRI and with the gas it was two breaths and he was out.

I'd try the hydrogen peroxide first after testing it on some playdough.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

If you have only these two options I see GA to be much less stressful and much quicker. My ds was put under GA for an MRI and with the gas it was two breaths and he was out.

I'd try the hydrogen peroxide first after testing it on some playdough.
I agree with both the GA point and the testing the peroxide point.

Find out what is done to ease the child by the staff before the procedure. The nurses will likely do a wonderful job of explaining to your DD what will happen. Likely the doctor will also meet with your DD beforehand. Perhaps you could ask about this. They have some flavored/scented stuff that looks like chapstick that they will put around the mask and your DD can choose what scent she would like. I had my tonsils taken out at age 18 at a children's hospital and saw the whole explanation/mask/scented stuff deal explained a bunch of times in the waiting room. They would bring out a mask to let the child put it on his or her own face to try out so he or she knows what to expect when it's time for the real stuff.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My daughter had oral sedation for her dental work - it was so simple for all of us, especially her because she has no memory of the day - I wonder if this is a possibility for you?


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My son Grayson had a split pea in his ear when he was about 4. The doc said unless it was hurting him to leave it alone and it would come out on its own. It was in there for like 3 mos and one night he came out and said he itched his ear and the pea fell out. and sure enough it had.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

ok i'm going out on a limb here...when i was little a bug got in my ear (tiny annoying critter) NOTHING would make this bug leave...so my granny had one of those nose suckers w/the ear attachment...she didn't put it in my ear but the suction did get this bug out of my ear...i rember it b/c it sounded like wind and sea shells, i must have been about 3....maybe if you tried that but not putting it in the ear canal just close you could "suck" it out!







s momma i know i would freak...


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

Our kids would/have NEVER been taken from our sight! Do not stand for that!!!







:


----------

